# Subpanel help



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

You're out of luck. 220 volts is only available in Europe, not the U.S.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Hire an electrician to do the work. He will know what to do.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

This sounds like a job for.................. an electrician!


----------

